# doodz' builds here.



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Sup homiez!!Im going to keep all my stuff here to keep a bunch of posts from being born.First are the completed builds ALL done in '08.I recently started back after a 15 year lay-off.Thanks for looking.I hope you guys keep giving me inspiration to keep building.I really like looking at everyones builds on here.Great work to all.ANYWAY......PICS!!!!!--------------------->
1950 Ford custom OLD ass Amt kit.Shaved,shaved,and....shaved.1st for '08.

in process:
















Completed:
















Another OLD Amt kit.1957 Chevy second '08 build....shaved and kustomized.
In progress:
























Completed:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

More....
1932 Ford Roadster three for '08...no inprogress pics...quick build.
























Toyota Hi-Lux four for '08
in progress:
















complete:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

More.....not sure what happened...LOL
Hi-Lux








Now for in-progress pictures....in order.K-5 Blazer:
Mock-up without a chassis...








with the chassis from the Taco (Hi-Lux)








Caddy Truck...(Silverado truck with Caddy front)
























And the 1970 Chevelle (currently my main focus.
Mock up:
















Shaved,shaved and PAINTED...first pics are Testors One Coat Lacquer....second is the same paint with Duplicolor sparkle effex clear.I dont really like it but i am poloshing it and waxing hoping to get it shinier.
Testors....








With crazy-ass clear:
















That is where Im at right now.....Thanks for looking and good building to all and to all a good build!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=429163


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Minidreams....I hope I didnt do something wrong.I just thought of that post as an introduction since L.I.L. doesnt have an intro.spot for new modelers.I didnt mean anything by it.I just made this post to show what I do from now on...
Here are pics of the Chevelle outside after polishing the clear a little.I lost the SS stripes somewhere so it will just be like this.Im thinking of either doing it as a donk or maybe a lowrider now because this paint is to crazy for a street rod in my opinion?????Anyway...I hope I havent pissed anyone off.Thanks for looking guys!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Damn homie you got a cool style, you can paint great. I like that black hot rod. 

Hey where did you get that K-5 from? :0


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

nothing wrong I guess, just pointing out the repost lol. Its all good though builds look great man, loving that chevelle!!


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks guys....Luxman I got that Blazer from a hole in the wall shop that was clearing out stuff.It is currently getting shaved...lol.Thanks for looking!!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

nice builds homie....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Yea no problem ! Some new guys get no hits right off and their topics get lost in all the traffic the diehard LILers post and most of the time are search bar doesn't work and the new guys can't find their topics so i just linked it to this ! No damage done bro keep on building i was just trying to keep you together thats all ! You can use this post as your build topic, show case, or Q&A ! Its like your locker at LIL ! 

And feel free if you every want to just show case a build you got working you can do that in its own topic aswhile . Many of us have a show case topic, a build topic , and many Single BUILD UP TOPICS so its easier for fellows members to follow with what we got going on instead of digging back in topics to fellow the build ! 

Again Welcome to LIL keep building , sharing pics and my your self home here . Its a lot busyer here at LIL then most other model sites so kick back and enjoy !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Sup homies.....Ive been busy lately so not a lot of progress on many builds.Here are three pics to catch you guys up on my Blazer.Im going to make it a fulltime roadster.Named Blazester......get it....Blazer/roadster...LOL.

























Thats it for now.Thanks for looking and I hope all you guys in California the best with all that fire!!!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

SWEET BLAZER BRO!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks good bro


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

nice work.....i like those rods alot....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:0


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:0


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:0


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:0


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Damn homie.....quadruple post much....LOL j/k.Thanks for the kind words guys!!!I hope to have this thing updated soon!!.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Sup homies...Ive been away for a minute to deal with some family stuff so I havent been home in a minute.Here is where Im at with my Blazer.Ive got everything shaved off,"bed" cover installed,little bit more suspension stuff done.The pics here dont show drivers side as being shaved cause I did that after these were taken.Im NOT going to use the cowl hood as I thought I would.Anyhooo.Pics-------------->









































and finally the pictures that inspired me to do this.

















Thanks for looking.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:0 i like the second truck paint scheme


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

SWEET BLAZER...DOES IT HAVE A HILUX FRAME UNDER IT?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

NICE WORK!!! i like your style of building bro!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

DOOOOOOOOD!

Lookin' good!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Dec 11 2008, 09:58 AM~12399581
> *:0  i like the second truck paint scheme
> *


ther both bad ass but i like he first one better. makes me want to make one.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

awsome wips


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

nice builds homie.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

very cool lookin build


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 12 2008, 12:51 PM~12411464
> *very cool lookin build
> *


Thanks man.Im going to try to have this thing in primer by Monday morning.A little cold round here but I probably can make it work.I dont have pics but all the "goop" around the "bed cover "has been sanded smooth....it was Plastruct Bondene so it etched the plastic a lil.I had planned to color-match this with my 1970 Chevelle (pics in thread) but the paint messed up a bit around the engine bay on it so I will paint this Testors One Coat Lacquer Orange with a white or tan interior.The bed will have this on it....


















Thanks for looking guys.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 11 2008, 01:29 PM~12400382
> *SWEET BLAZER...DOES IT HAVE A HILUX FRAME UNDER IT?
> *


Yessir.I didnt see this posted earlier...sorry.I used the Hi-Lux frame and shortened it about 3mm to center up the wheels.Ill have to shorten the drive shaft as well.It wont be a show car (truck) but I will have a blast having it on my shelf!!Thanks for looking homies!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

that decal looks good. will look great with that color IMO.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Pics of my Chevelle that is now going to be a lowrider.

























Thanks for looking.I already put this in the Dynasty Thread but thought I might put them here also.Later.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe+Nov 17 2008, 01:17 PM~12180741-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

lookin good bro


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I think Chevelle should be badass muscle car, not fancy lowrider, but still nice work  !


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Dec 14 2008, 12:03 PM~12426368
> *I think Chevelle should be badass muscle car, not fancy lowrider, but still nice work  !
> *


I pretty much agree homie.....BUT as you can see this thing has crazy flake so I thought it would be better a s a low-low.Im working on fixing my boo-boos as we speak.Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

More done on Chevelle.I posted this in the Dynasty thread already.I fixed up the boo-boos and Im going to finish the black around the engine bay next.I hope to have this thing done in the next week or so.It looks WAAAAAAAY better outside.Dunno why.Anyway pics-------------------->

































Thanks for looking homies!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin go


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that blazer is gonna be tight i like the tattoo you r gonna use but i think itd look better if u got an xacto and cut the dragon part off if it


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 18 2008, 10:44 AM~12464461
> *that blazer is gonna be tight i like the tattoo you r gonna use but i think itd look better if u got an xacto and cut the dragon part off if it
> *


You might be right......BUT damn that is tedious work man!!!I think I may have to try to get the same tat from the machine.Looks like Im going to be eating A LOT of pizza!!!!(I got it from a local Pizza Hut)Later.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Sup Homiez!!!I hope all you guys had a GREAT Christmas.I did hers the pics....


















On a side note....What exactly is the definition of a Bomb?Year wise and body style?Would this be a bomb?1948 Ford delivery.I finally got a chance to crack it open and look at the kit....pretty sweet i.m.o. has metal transfers for some of the trim.And some very good instructions.Is this a bomb.Thanks for looking guys.I plan on doing some painting soon....Im going to rig up something in my garage so I can sling some paint on the Chevelle and the Blazester.Thanks for looking.Doodz.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Sorry forgot newer pics.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

a bomb is called a bomb cuz back then they were made of all metal... atleast thats what i thoguht i read


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 29 2008, 12:22 AM~12548539
> *a bomb is called a bomb cuz back then they were made of all metal... atleast thats what i thoguht i read
> *


I think it has something to do with WW2 and shit but hey....Im 34 I dont know shit bout that...So what is a "Bomb" O.G.s?


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

any car from 1954 and below. it does have to do with WWII. some cars were woodies because the gov't wanted the auto makers to cut back on metal to use for tanks and shit. i only remember that much from history class in school 10 yrs ago


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

and hey, any idea on what color you are gonna do the delivery?


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Anyone got one of theres kits unoped to sell?


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 29 2008, 01:57 AM~12549260
> *and hey, any idea on what color you are gonna do the delivery?
> *


Maaan.....I dont know what STYLE Im going to do.Im not big on traditional shit cause all that damn BMF...(Ive never done it before) and I LOVE Kustoms.BUT this kit is soooooo damn nice and detailed....Im un-decided.IF I do it old school two tone.Prolly darkblue bottom....light blue OR silver top.If I do the Kustom shit.....prolly all Orange with a black interior on some nice sized wheels....LOL.(Ive been drinking since 10:00 so bare with me.)And thanx for the bomb info.Later....Doodz.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Dec 29 2008, 02:04 AM~12549318
> *Anyone got one of theres kits unoped to sell?
> *


ME TOO....I found this and wish I could have bought three.....(after I opened it)Its like a Aoshima kit for domestics.VERY nice mouldings and shit.I hope I do it justice.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Dec 28 2008, 11:05 PM~12549320
> *Maaan.....I dont know what STYLE Im going to do.Im not big on traditional shit cause all that damn BMF...(Ive never done it before) and I LOVE Kustoms.BUT this kit is soooooo damn nice and detailed....Im un-decided.IF I do it old school two tone.Prolly darkblue bottom....light blue OR silver top.If I do the Kustom shit.....prolly all Orange with a black interior on some nice sized wheels....LOL.(Ive been drinking since 10:00 so bare with me.)And thanx for the bomb info.Later....Doodz.
> *


only way to get good at bmf is to practice. my first models had pretty good paintjobs but SHITTY bmf. i've gotten alot better at it. give it a shot


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 29 2008, 02:10 AM~12549358
> *only way to get good at bmf is to practice. my first models had pretty good paintjobs but SHITTY bmf. i've gotten alot better at it. give it a shot
> *


No doubt.BUT....lol I hate to waste money AND I heard if you dont do it right there will be residue on the paint?I guess I need to man-up and do the damn thing huh?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 28 2008, 07:22 PM~12548539
> *a bomb is called a bomb cuz back then they were made of all metal... atleast thats what i thoguht i read
> *


i thought it was because of the shape of the fenders


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 29 2008, 02:19 AM~12549418
> *i thought it was because of the shape of the fenders
> *


LOL...maybe we ALLL need the definition?Im really interested because even though I dont really build that style I do have an appreciation for that look/lifestyle.

anyone with info post it up PLEEEZE.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i want the fender trim :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 29 2008, 02:24 AM~12549441
> *i want the fender trim  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



LOL...I was looking at the box art and thinking..."Where/how am I supposed to do that fender trim?"THEN...I picked up the damn instructions....duuuuuhhhh.The transfers were hiding.Maybe thats why it was freking 30.oo bucks.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 28 2008, 09:24 PM~12549441
> *i want the fender trim  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 29 2008, 03:24 AM~12549441
> *i want the fender trim  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




yea and i want a set of cylinders too, but we cant always get what we want right? :uh:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Well....I got a little done to my Chevelle.Painted the chassis/dash/bottom of interior black.Im posting pics of the wheels beside the car cause I dont want to mount them yet.Also got most of the engine painted and some assembly done.What do you guys think so far :dunno: 


































Thanks for looking.Doodz.


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Sep 30 2008, 07:33 AM~11737024
> *Sup homiez!!Im going to keep all my stuff here to keep a bunch of posts from being born.First are the completed builds ALL done in '08.I recently started back after a 15 year lay-off.Thanks for looking.I hope you guys keep giving me inspiration to keep building.I really like looking at everyones builds on here.Great work to all.ANYWAY......PICS!!!!!--------------------->
> 1950 Ford custom OLD ass Amt kit.Shaved,shaved,and....shaved.1st for '08.
> 
> ...


HEY WAT COLOR IS THIS LOOKS LIKE THE COLOR ON A TRUCK I SEEN IN LOWRIDERMAG WHILE BACK IT WAS LATE 70 OR EARLY 80SCHEVY SHORT BED ON BAGS .POST PICS IF ANY OF YOU HAVE KNOW THE TRUCK IT WOULD MAKE A NICE REPLICA.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Jan 1 2009, 11:16 PM~12580647
> *HEY WAT COLOR IS THIS LOOKS LIKE THE COLOR ON A TRUCK I SEEN IN LOWRIDERMAG WHILE BACK IT WAS LATE 70 OR EARLY 80SCHEVY SHORT BED ON BAGS .POST PICS IF ANY OF YOU HAVE KNOW THE TRUCK IT WOULD MAKE A NICE REPLICA.
> *


Im kinda lost on your post.What color....the 1950 Ford is Testors Lime Gold Metallic ENAMEL... :angry: .The '57 is testors one coat Inca Gold over h.o.k. orion silver..  .
Other than that... :dunno:


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Jan 1 2009, 09:41 PM~12580916
> *Im kinda lost on your post.What color....the 1950 Ford is Testors Lime Gold Metallic ENAMEL... :angry: .The '57 is testors one coat Inca Gold over h.o.k. orion silver..  .
> Other than that... :dunno:
> *


YEA THKS ILL TRY TO MORE DETAILED WHEN ASKING QUESTION


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Well I figured Id add the Chevelle to my thread.Im sure you guys are tired of seeing it...LOL.Thes are just finished pics.Build-ups are b-4.
Before:








after:









































Thanks for looking....AGAIN...lol.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Came out clean ! keep up the good work !


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

nice paint job


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i like that chevelle more everytime i see it


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Bee a LOOOONG time since I posted anything in my own thread...Anyway
These are beginning shots of the Uptown Charger Im doing to get the blood flowing again.I might clear it or not.Im not sure right now.Going with the chrome wheels in the mock-up pics.

Mock-up before any paint:









Interior two tone:









Painted Testors One Coat Root Beer:

















NOT going to be a showstopper Im just trying to do SOMETHING...Later!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

lookin good man, btw i posted a pic of the truck with the cap in my build thread


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Looking good homie that root beer is nice


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 8 2009, 07:44 PM~13218615
> *lookin good man, btw i posted a pic of the truck with the cap in my build thread
> *


Cool!!.Imma check it out right now!!


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

thats a sweet color on that charger


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 that is a bad ass color for that charger  nice work bro


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Alright...I HAD to mock it up just to see if the interior was going to work.easier to strip the interior than the body i.m.o.BUT I think this will work.What do you guys think?I may even slow this bish down a bit and clear it with that FolkArt shit.Never know!!

































The drop will be pretty much like that.Just imagine it has airride and everything will be OKAY...LOL.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 8 2009, 07:44 PM~13218615
> *lookin good man, btw i posted a pic of the truck with the cap in my build thread
> *


Thanx man!!...I saw the truck with the cap.Glad you could strip off the garbage I put on it...LOL.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice color, really like the rootbeer color! :thumbsup:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 9 2009, 01:02 AM~13221820
> *Nice color, really like the rootbeer color! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx man.


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

YO DOOD! I NEED UR ADDRESS AND THA CHARGERS LOOKIN DOPE! NICE RIMS!


----------



## PlasticFabricator (Feb 23, 2009)

That charger is lookin sick bro, I am liking the color!


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MTX686+Mar 9 2009, 01:41 PM~13224753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.Im going to clear it....with FolkArt.. hno:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin good bro!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOOKIN SICK HOMIE!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2!


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanx guys...I went ahead and cleared it with the Testors One Coat....went a lil TOO thick but oh well.This is where Im at right now.Gonna take a break cause Im pissed I forgot the damn side mirrors before I assembled the friggin doors....


























NOT as low as I wanted but I may fix that as well.Thanks for looking!!


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

thats an easy one to slam homie!


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Finally finished this...(except the decals Im waiting till I get some sleep) Check it out.


















































Not the best but pretty good.If the instructions were a little better about stuff it would be a pretty good kit.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Just adding this MO-FO.Im sure most of you guys are sick of seeing this but Im just adding it to my stuff.Thanks for all the good comments guys!!!



















































Movin on to a Hi-Lux...Later.


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

that charger is Clean


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

both them rides are clean  


real nice work bro


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Lookin forward to more of your builds


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Sup guys!!Loooooong time no updates.My wife and I have been trying to adopt a baby and Ive been working a lot as well as having to move all my stuf into the garage for the time being.Anyway....Here is proof Im not dead.The Elco sat in Purple power (dumb move for me) Im going to dip it in brake fluid tomorrow.Ive gotten some more work done on the Sidewinder and it will get painted this weekend.PICS>>>>>>


















Ive got a Hilux after the sidewinder that will hopefully take me to a new level.
Just want to say wasssup to all my DYNASTY familia and say dont forget about me!!


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Where Im at with the sidewinder.Very poorly designed kit i.m.o.Anyway....heres the pics....

























































I had a hard time getting the sides to stay on but I think they are good now.The wheels were de-chromed.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

I had to put the Sidewinder away for a while before I threw it...LOL.
Trying to decide which kit to use in the build-off.

Chevy truck:









Or Chevelle Wagon:

















Soon as it clears up a little Im going to go into the garage....turn on
some tunes and tune out.

Also gotta choose some wheels...LOL


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Apr 12 2009, 07:42 PM~13556708
> *Just adding this MO-FO.Im sure most of you guys are sick of seeing this but Im just adding it to my stuff.Thanks for all the good comments guys!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! 
But one thing I never understood is why they don't line up the truck bed to the height of the doors.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i like the blazer and you should do the 72 for the buildoff


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries+Sep 26 2009, 11:48 AM~15192456-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jevries...I wonder about that too.I guess they never expected them to be as popular as they are now....much less people leaving the top off for good..LOL.

Ky...Im leaning towards the Truck as well.I just need to get SOMETHING started...

Thanks for looking guys!!


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Started truck for build-off.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Sep 26 2009, 05:24 PM~15194265
> *Started truck for build-off.
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good man.Word to the wise.If you want it to lay out you have to trim the center stake pocket holes.You'll have to cut out your front and rear wheelwells as well.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Sep 26 2009, 08:59 PM~15195087
> *Lookin good man.Word to the wise.If you want it to lay out you have to trim the center stake pocket holes.You'll have to cut out your front and rear wheelwells as well.
> *


Yessir...I was workin on that as you posted....Truff!!


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

That C10 looks cleean laid out!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Well Im alive....LOL.Here is an update on my stuff:

Sidewinder is in the parts box...It is a pile of shit kit in my opinion.

C-10 is sitting for a while....I got tired of all the damn sanding...LOL.

Im trying to get out of depression mode and do SOMETHING so here we are as of now:















































I had a bad run last year and kind of gave up....I had a '59 El Camino and a Uptown Escalade go to shit....and I kind of gave up....I actually have a bunch of shit boxed up to send to [email protected] but Im so blaaaaaah I just dont do it....Im trying to get out of this slump...Anyway...Check out my shit yo!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dood, you puttin' in work again I see!

I love that color you put down. Keep us posted !

Glad to see you postin' again as well Fam!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, what rims you puttin' on the Lexus?

I put some of the big spokes found in the Escalade kit on my Lexus , they worked out pretty well.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 14 2010, 10:14 PM~17494538
> *Dood, you puttin' in work again I see!
> 
> I love that color you put down. Keep us posted !
> ...



Thanks bro!!Just the first coat.Im just wanting to represent Dynasty like you guys do.Ive got a LOT of b.s. in my life but Im trying to get motivated again.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@May 14 2010, 10:15 PM~17494552
> *Thanks bro!!Just the first coat.Im just wanting to represent Dynasty like you guys do.Ive got a LOT of b.s. in my life but Im trying to get motivated again.
> *


You reppin' to the fullest bro !

Just keep yo head up & pray bro.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 14 2010, 10:14 PM~17494538
> *Oh, what rims you puttin' on the Lexus?
> 
> I put some of the big spokes found in the Escalade kit on my Lexus , they worked out pretty well.
> *



Ill use the kit wheels or maybe some 1109s.Im not sure yet.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Shit is dry now....




















4 coats testors one coat.Im going to let it sit for a day or two then clear.



Thinking of some 1109s?


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@May 15 2010, 12:45 AM~17496411
> *Shit is dry now....
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA Avatar goes great with that :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@May 15 2010, 02:49 AM~17496422
> *HAHA Avatar goes great with that :biggrin:
> *



Ahhh.....Might have a name for her now...


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@May 15 2010, 12:53 AM~17496442
> *Ahhh.....Might have a name for her now...
> *


haha o yeaa


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Welll......I fucked up....AGAIN.I taped of the car to paint the window trim flat black like the real car....Apparently I didnt wait long enough for the paint to cure or some shit cause the tape left a residue after I removed it...I waited 2 days BEFORE I taped it....WTF?Im just going to sit this motherfucker in the box for a few days and try to think of someway to salvage it.



End Rant.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Im still kickin'...Riding solo for now.I saved the Lexus.Im going to finish this bitch if it kills me.I sprayed the body and then masked off the window trim for flat black.The tape reacted with the paint and messed it up.I REmasked the black and sprayed the blue again.This is what I got.Im running with it.





































I hope the pictures arent TOO bad...Im half drunk and I dont have time to edit...LOL.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Just realized how bad those were.2 more:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

looks tight


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks good from here!


and quit bein so hard on yourself  everything takes time and when we fuck up, thats how we learn! yea it sucks to fuck somethin up, but then you know what NOT to do next time  


keep doin what your doin brother, shit looks tight!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh yeah! That blue ho looks good homie! Great save, now you gotsta keep us posted on your progress!


Are we gonna call it "Avatar"? :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lexus looks good i like the color and nice job on the window trim


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 17 2010, 10:19 AM~17813819
> *lexus looks good i like the color and nice job on the window trim
> *


Thanks for all the encouragement guys.I saved it from the side paint issue....Now I gotta mask the headlights/taillights for silver. :wow: 

If I get that done without throwin' this thing in the garbage...the rest is a wrap!!


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Throwing around some ideas to get SOMETHING going:

Class Action Monte mocked on a chevelle chassis since the Monte has a promo

type chassis:





























Not an exact fit but I think it might work with a little hacking.


----------

